# Crimson Trace Laser Grip on my G27



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found a deal on Ebay for a new in box Laser Grip. The seller had a five star rating and the price was just one third of retail so I clicked the "buy now button."
The package arrived via USPS today and everything was as advertised and in perfect condition.


















I have had one on my G19 for quite a while and like it a lot. It is not a crutch or a substitution for any training or shooting skill. I feel that it is more of an enhancement.

GW


----------

